# Ny new favorite car



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

I missed out on the first release of this car and don't even know if there was a white for that release.

But even with the flames that some don't care for I like it and plan to run it until there are holes in the shoes.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Sweeeet!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

CTSV OWNER said:


> . . . I like it and plan to run it until there are holes in the shoes . . .


Be sure to post pics. 

Sweet car - I like the white chassis once in a while too. :thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Just got that same car tonight... Love the detail. I missed out the first time too, not this time though I also got the Elco in white. I will try to get up a quick pick...


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

These were my gotta have it's










Dave


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Here are two pics


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Open and on the track


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

some track you have there....very nice


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Saw the Nova upside down, after you said "it's going to crash", then noticed all the others upside down. Seems you like crashing... HaHa.

Gotta say the pictures just don't do these cars justice. Way nicer detail and color than the pics can show. The blue and red/orange '57s look black and red in pics. And the Rivis look much better than I though. Plus as you can tell in the video these cars are smooth and fast... seem more like mag trac cars than t-jet.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

They wouldn't have motors if they weren't for running. Might as well collect diecast if they are just going to be displayed.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

CTSV OWNER said:


> I missed out on the first release of this car and don't even know if there was a white for that release.
> 
> But even with the flames that some don't care for I like it and plan to run it until there are holes in the shoes.


Ok, that's a cool looking car. The pics on the AW website don't do it justice. Although I am not a huge fan of flames in general, I gotta say that these at least appear to be extremely well done. Nice.

--rick


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

What does the big Caddy handle like on the track CTSV?? I'm looking at building a 4-gear custom with a divorced front axle. It goes around the track ok?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I love the big figure eight with the doglegs...very cool!


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

That Big Old Caddy with the two traction magnets hangs real well on the roadcourse. 

It ran a best lap of 3.757

If you check out my mail in race thread the fastest super tuned car. A Cobra with a big honkin magnet ran a best of 3.928

So yes these cars stick real well on the curves. The Dragstrip they disappoint though. With a best of 1.796 the magnets hold the car back on the dragstrip.

Dave


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Just picked up the yellow and blue novas at the show today. Got the last yellow one there. I'll be crackin' them open tonight and wearing them out. These do look awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you CTSV


----------

